# birds birds everywhere



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What kinds of birds (species) do I need to get the Tito Monster acquainted with?
The reason I ask is the Brittanys are running a field trial (with horses etc) right near here this weekend. I have a good friend who will be running her dogs there, and she told me that after the trials they don't often give away (or sell) birds, but if I take him on a flexi and walk the tree line where they ran the trial I'll be able to pick up quite a few.
Now I know they don't use ducks but maybe they use something else useful. 
Anyone have any ideas (of course, I won't know what kind of bird it is when I pick it up unless it's a duck or a pheasant, until I refer to my handy dandy bird guide) ??


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Our NAVHDA group used to net pigeons from under the bridge, and also from the roof of the old opera house and on the State Hospital grounds. With permission, of course.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

If you can find the Brittany's premium for the hunt it should say what they are using. At least the Hunt Test premiums I've seen do. Worth a try.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

The most commonly used things I've seen are of course ducks, pheasant, pigeon, chukkar and quail.


----------

